# Browning A bolt Trigger



## MR. SCOOTINN (Nov 13, 2009)

I have a 30-06 browning a-bolt ,I adjusted the trigger by removeing trigger guard & used the trigger adjustment screw..But when i removed the trigger guard it felt like the barrel,loosend up a little ..My question is did i loose my zero on my rifle by adjusting the trigger?.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Hammack (Nov 13, 2009)

If you took the screws out then there is a possibility that point of impact could shift.  You will need to shoot it and see.


----------



## jsinatl (Nov 14, 2009)

MR. SCOOTINN said:


> I have a 30-06 browning a-bolt ,I adjusted the trigger by removeing trigger guard & used the trigger adjustment screw..But when i removed the trigger guard it felt like the barrel,loosend up a little ..My question is did i loose my zero on my rifle by adjusting the trigger?.
> 
> Thanks in advance.




With the A-bolt, I would say your fine. I have pulled mine out of the stock and reinstalled. No change in trajectory. Just make sure your mounting bolts are tight when you reinstalled the floorplate.


----------



## Cknerr (Nov 14, 2009)

Changing the POI usually means changing the alignment between sights and the rifle's bore. Removing the receiver bolts won't do that. However there are 2 caveats.

1) you grab the scope because it makes a convenient handle. That is usually a bad idea.

2) once in a blue moon there is enough slop in the cavity for the receiver assembly to actually get the barrel to touch the side of the barrel channel. Rare but it does happen. Just check that the barrel is floating free with a slip of paper.

The trigger guard screws are usually/also the bolts holding the receiver into the stock. 

I often remove the metal from my stocks when I clean them. The expensive custom wood stocks and some modern solvents don't get long well - they will eat the finish. Don't recall having any troubles after putting them back together.

Chris


----------



## Hammack (Nov 14, 2009)

Cknerr said:


> 2) once in a blue moon there is enough slop in the cavity for the receiver assembly to actually get the barrel to touch the side of the barrel channel. Rare but it does happen. Just check that the barrel is floating free with a slip of paper.
> 
> Chris



Suppose the rifle is not free floated?  When the screws are tightened back up it can change pressure on the barrel thus change POI.  I have a few pre-64 model 70's that have the screw in the barrel channel.  You can shift POI with that screw.  I have seen it done on occasions.  The only way to know for sure is to shoot the rifle and see.  I'm not gonna risks losing a deer because I didn't take time to shoot a shot to make sure it is still where it ought to be.


----------



## cmshoot (Nov 14, 2009)

Loosening and re-tightening the stock bolts can cause a shift in POI, especially if you don't tighten them back to the same setting as before.  That's why on Sniper/precision rifles we always use torque wrenches.


----------



## gunhand1911 (Nov 14, 2009)

FYI browning A-Bolts come set at there lowest poundage and turning the adj.screw will make it heavier !


----------



## NOYDB (Nov 15, 2009)

gunhand1911 said:


> FYI browning A-Bolts come set at there lowest poundage and turning the adj.screw will make it heavier !



That's not what most A-bolt owners are reporting.

Usually from the factory they are set about 3-4lbs, There's room either way, to go heavier (why?) or go lighter. Can usually get down to 2-2.5 lbs. You can buy after market springs sets and get it down to 1-1.5 lbs. And if you're really stupid, you can shave coils off the reduced spring set and get below 1lb. (just not safe on a hunting rifle).

I installed a reduced spring set and have mine set at 1.99999 lbs.  I prefer a light trigger, but I never put my finger inside the trigger guard until after I've settled the sights on my target.


----------



## jglenn (Nov 15, 2009)

Brownells sells a set of reduced springs(2 different pressures) for around$25 if memory serves.

Also a fellow on eBay( ernie the gunsmith) sells some in singles.

both work well


----------



## whitworth (Nov 15, 2009)

*Can't relly help*

Did it correctly, only once, some 12 or 13 years ago.  

And I never recommend my way, even if successful once.  
But I'll tell you what I did, and you can compare it.  


I lightened up the heavy trigger pull, I removed the trigger guard on the Browning A bolt; I made sure the whole rifle was on a solid surface; made sure the rifle was solid and couldn't fall or be knocked over.  

My problem I remember was getting a small new  screwdriver to make the screw turn; aided by a little WD 40 and then turned the screw.  

Went to the target range and tested the lighter trigger pull and never had a problem with accuracy.


----------

